# What do you think ???



## Sulley (Feb 14, 2012)

Should i go grab this before its gone, YEA WRIGHT am i missing something. Its not to far from me. NY  Sulley

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bik/2850027599.html


----------



## vincev (Feb 14, 2012)

$9000? I would have to see the truck load of bikes that come with it.You would think for that price he could have rolled it away from the garbage pit its in.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Don't do it !!!*

what the ??? It's has to be a typo. Even at $900, that's crazy.

Don't do it Sulley....I'll find something better for you in my searches....what are you looking for....lol


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2012)

...not if the typo was they forgot the decimal....($90.00). Where do they get "Excellent condition"? The rust is excellent, I don't know about anything else...... give me a break....


----------



## robertc (Feb 14, 2012)

This is your brain, that is your brain on drugs. Any questions?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 14, 2012)

If its a typo he did twice, once in the title and once in the description.  Maybe they're related to this person.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...-trillion-yes-trillion-placing-213613703.html


----------



## robertc (Feb 14, 2012)

What "if" it is really $90.00? That would be a sweet deal.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 14, 2012)

"Please don't waste my time" he says........Buddy, you got no worries from me, I won't be wasting your time with a "tire kicking" call.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 14, 2012)

*cl bike*

People who post Rip Off adds like that should be prosecuted for attempted theft.  Craigslist is full of far more INSANELY stupid Rip Off deals than genuine fair market or bargain sales.  It really does show what sad shape this country of ours is in.  If anyone pays 9000 for that bike, the seller should go to prison for fraud.  Wish I was a hacker, I'd send that POS a Virus


----------



## Sulley (Feb 16, 2012)

I ask him about this bike and why he thinks it is worth so much, this is the reply i got back from him.  Sulley

Quote:  It is an antique and it is very rare. The only one around like it.


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 16, 2012)

I thought my prices are too much although I am just guessing mine plus I have just started selling old bike stuff last year but I know it would never be for that high of a price.


----------



## Sulley (Feb 16, 2012)

I replyed to his email. I said thank you and good luck with your sale "YOUR GOING TO NEED IT"  LOL    Sulley


----------



## MantonSmith (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats what the American Pickers show does for us!


----------



## twjensen (Feb 16, 2012)

just turn the page and forget about it.


----------



## Sulley (Feb 18, 2012)

I did turn the page and this is what i found.  http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bik/2858428828.html            Sulley


----------

